# 5/13 NC report



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i slid the kayak in the water this morning searching for some reds or whatever else felt like eating on the rising tide. i started the day off with a flounder (didnt bother measuring, everything was goin back in the water today). before long i got into some redfish. i ended up with 5 reds, the smallest at 19" and the largest right at 27" and 8 lbs. the middle three were all around 22" or so. i also got one more flounder and a couple croaker. everything was caught on a plastic shrimp on a jighead. i tried my best to pick up a trout and get the slam to round out the day, but i couldnt find any. it was a perfect day to get out on the water.

ryan


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Well done Ryan, that last Red sure had plenty of color. I'm guessing the shrimp are thick back where you're fishing. I'm sure fresh/live ones would tear up the fish even more. Do you ever fish with bait ?? Have cast net; will travel.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Beautiful fish and nice report!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

jay, the shrimp havent quite moved in here thick yet, it usually takes until a little later in the summer. i think the reds are mainly feeding on crabs and mullet right now. go figure why they're all about a plastic shrimp  . i fish w/ live bait if i have to, but i prefer artificials. i dont know, i guess it's just easier. i had the net w/ me this morning but didnt even bother with it.

ryan


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great report Ryan!! You gotta teach me how you manage to get a picture of yourself and the fish when you fish alone.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i'll give you a hint...it involves the scotty rod holder and the timer  

ryan


----------

